# told therapist something super embarrassing



## growingwings (Apr 14, 2010)

yes this is a triumph! he is the only person i have ever told this to and it has bothered me a lot for a long time! sorry i don't have the courage to tell you all what it is :b, but it feels good to have it off my chest. i guess telling your therapist embarrassing stuff is necessary if you want to get better, but it is soo hard!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Good for you congrats!  I too have told my therapist things i feel are embarrassing, its definitely not easy but feels good once you get it off your chest.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

growingwings said:


> yes this is a triumph! he is the only person i have ever told this to and it has bothered me a lot for a long time! *sorry i don't have the courage to tell you all what it is* :b, but it feels good to have it off my chest. i guess telling your therapist embarrassing stuff is necessary if you want to get better, but it is soo hard!


No hard feelings :lol.
That is why there is something called doctor-patient confidentiality. :yes
Good for you! I know how hard that is....:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

It may make you feel extremely akward at first but it is really important to get these things out into the open and with a trusting person.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I also told my therapist something embarassing about my life a while back. I was so nervous leading up to it but now I'm really glad I did it! Not going to tell you guys what it is though. Sorry...


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

basically everything i told my therapist was embarrasing, thats why i always leave feeling really bad. thinking of quiting therapy anyway


----------



## Starfox (Aug 17, 2009)

The turning point for me on my recovery from SA was when i finally stopped caring what anybody thinks about anything


----------



## Will1 (Apr 19, 2010)

congrats!!  it must have taken a lot of courage to do that, i can't imagine how long it would take me to tell anyone even just one of my super embarrassing secrets, and i have a loooot


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey, good for you, growingwings. I struggle to be as open as I need to be in therapy, but what's the point if we hide the scary stuff. Give yourself credit for opening up and I hope having done so takes some of the power away from the secret.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## scaredtogethelp (May 3, 2010)

thesilenthunter90 said:


> basically everything i told my therapist was embarrassing, that's why i always leave feeling really bad. thinking of quitting therapy anyway


I am scared to tell my therapist things that embarrass me, but I am going to tell her that I feel opening up about those things will only make me feel bad and I would rather express present feelings or concerns that are interfering with my life...

I am starting therapy up again soon and will see if that works... Try not to talk about things you feel bad about... see if talking about how you want to be and ways to be that way and work on changing thoughts or behaviors that are problems right now...

let me know if that works.. i suggest you try it... don't give up... the best way to make progress is to keep trying...

be strong... change is possible... and you can find a way... try different approaches in therapy... there are many ways to help someone and not all involve talking about things you don't like...


----------

